# Clear topcoat over gel stain



## VenskeArtz (Dec 29, 2011)

I was curious to see if anyone could lead me in the direction of a clear topcoat (poly,etc) that would work on top of my General finishes gel stain? I tested a mall sample of wipe on poly over a piece of wood that was the same as my project that has, wax free seal coat shellac then the gel stain but when I tried to add the wipe on poly it took off a lot of the stain. It had about 12 hours to dry so I don't think that was the issue. I'd really like to have a semi strong topcoat because its a table and will get a little abuse. Any help would be great, thanks

{Edit}: My questions have been answered. Thanks for the help.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I refinished a dinning table last year with GF gell stain. I let it dry and cure for about 2 days then sprayed a four coats of the GF High Performance. But I did spray on the top coat. It came out really well.


----------



## VenskeArtz (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for the info, I'll let it cure another day and I'll try spraying instead of wiping.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The spraying idea is a good way to go.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Solvent NC or CAB acrylic lacquer if spraying. Waterborne poly if brushing. Let the stain dry for at least a couple days.


----------



## VenskeArtz (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

